# .iso No archive found?



## Networknewb (Aug 2, 2005)

I was playing around trying to create my own cd image files and I noticed something. Some .iso files can be right click extracted using Winrar but the one I created using Easy CD Creator 5.3.5.10 gives me the error... no archive found. I can mount it with Daemons Tools and see the contents, copy files to other folders, etc.

Is there some trick to getting an .iso file to be extractable with Winrar? I have the association set to Winrar and it supports .iso.


----------



## Networknewb (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess WinRar's handling of .iso is rather buggy. The same .iso file that WinRar wont recognize as a legitimate archive.... IZArc works just fine. 

Anyone else had this experience with WinRar and .iso files?


----------

